# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ανησυχώ...

## Μαράλ

Γεια σας κι από εμένα. Είμαι 26 χρόνων και έχω κατάθλιψη. Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ και λίγους μήνες (μια φορά τη βδομάδα). Τώρα τελευταία ανησυχώ και ντρέπομαι, επειδή φοβάμαι μήπως έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Εξαρχής την υποψιαζόμουν έντονα, αλλά όταν υποψιάζεσαι σχεδόν τα πάντα και εντέλει το μόνο που ακούς είναι κατάθλιψη κάπου αμφιβάλλεις ότι μπορείς να κρίνεις μόνος :) Τώρα όμως συνειδητοποιώ ότι η υπερβολή μου με την καθαριότητα δεν είναι τόσο νορμάλ. Το συνειδητοποίησα αφότου το συζητήσαμε με τον ψυχολόγο (το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει στις αρχές αλλά δεν επεκτάθηκε). Με λίγα λόγια θέλω τα πάντα να είναι πολύ καθαρά :) να δώσω παραδείγματα:

-θέλω να καθαρίζω και να απολυμαίνω καθημερινά το νεροχύτη της κουζίνας μου.

-κάθε φορά που γυρίζω σπίτι απ' έξω πλένω εκτός από τα χέρια και το πρόσωπό μου επειδή το έχω αγγίξει με βρώμικα χέρια

-πολλές φορές διστάζω να καθαρίσω επειδή δεν ξέρω πώς… δηλαδή κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι πώς πρέπει να το κάνω και αν είναι σωστό ή αρκετό αυτό κλπ…..

Και πολλά, πολλά άλλα αντίστοιχα………………

Γενικώς, έχω πάρα πολλές απαιτήσεις καθαριότητας και πολύ λίγες αντοχές (καταθλιπτική γαρ, ίσως και τεμπέλα). Πέρα του όποιου αισθήματος "σιχασιάς" (που υπάρχει σ' ένα βαθμό), έχω εμετοφοβία αλλά και προβλήματα με το έντερό μου, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω και κάποιο φόβο μην κολλήσω κάτι που θα μού κάνει άνω-κάτω το στομάχι-έντερο. Επιπλέον, έχω πάντα την ανησυχία πως ίσως οι άλλοι με θεωρήσουν "βρωμιάρα" και ίσως γι' αυτό προσπαθώ τόσο πολύ και αμφιβάλλω… Το έχει πάθει κανείς άλλος αυτό; 

Να προσθέσω ότι τσεκάρω τα μάτια της κουζίνας, το πόμολο της εξώπορτας, το τηλέφωνο αν είναι στο αθόρυβο μία φορά (δηλ. π.χ. θα μαγειρέψω και αφού σερβίρω θα δω αν έσβησα το μάτι) αλλά συχνά "κολλάω" -στο κινητό κυρίως- και αναρωτιέμαι αν βλέπω/είδα καλά κι έτσι μπορεί και να το ξαναδώ ή (συχνότερα) να το κοιτάξω για περισσότερη ώρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έγινα κατανοητή εδώ.

Γενικοτερα είμαι ένα πολύ ντροπαλό και ευαίσθητο άτομο το οποίο δυσκολεύεται πάρα πολύ να ανοιχτεί, ίσως ακόμα και στον εαυτό του……………

----------


## kerasi

Μπορει να ειναι και συμπτωμα της καταθλιψης οι ψυχαναγκασμοι αυτοι και οι ιδεοληψιες. Κλασσικα συμπτωματα στην καταθλιψη ειναι οι εμμονες με το σωμα, με την καθαριοτητα, την ταξη κλπ. Μπορει βεβαια να τα ειχες και πιο πριν. Καταθλιψη γιατι πιστευεις επαθες? Συνεβη καποιο δυσαρεστο γεγονος? Υπαρχουν πραγματα που δε σε ικανοποιουν στη ζωη σου?

----------


## betelgeuse

Μεχρι στιγμης εχεις περιγραψει αρκετους μικροψυχαναγκασμους , αλλα δεν εχεις περιγραψει αλλα συμπτωματα της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης διαταραχης . 
Θα μπορουσε οι ψυχαναγκασμοι σου να ειναι απορροια της καταθλιψης που εχεις ή και οχι . Γιατι δεν το συζητας με τον ψυχολογο σου?
Την διαγνωση της καταθλιψης ποιος την εκανε , καποιος ψυχιατρος , ο ψυχολογος ή εσυ απο μονη σου ?

----------


## Μαράλ

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! :)

kerasi, να πω την αλήθεια δεν σκέφτηκα αν τα είχα και πιο πριν… Νομίζω πως όχι, σίγουρα όχι σε αυτό το βαθμό! Ήμουν ανέκαθεν υπερβολική με την καθαριότητα –στη θεωρία πάντα :D- αλλά στην πράξη ίσως δε με κούραζε αυτό; Ή δε με άγχωνε όπως τώρα; Θα προσπαθήσω να θυμηθώ…

Ναι, συνέβη κάποιο γεγονός μετά το οποίο φαίνεται πως έχασα τελείως τον έλεγχο της διάθεσής μου, δηλ. ούτε πριν ήμουν χαρούμενη αλλά κάπως την "πάλευα". Μετά από αυτό έπεσα κατευθείαν στα βαθιά… Από πλευράς ικανοποίησης… ας πούμε –στην πλάκα πάντα- ότι δε "συμφέρει" καθόλου να ζήσω!......................................... .............

betelgeuse, τη διάγνωση της κατάθλιψης την έκανε ο ψυχολόγος. Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, ωστόσο "κολλάω" κάπως να ρωτήσω διότι φοβάμαι την απάντησή που θα πάρω :( Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις... Γι' αυτό και γράφω εδώ... Μήπως το "χωνέψω" έστω και λίγο.....

----------


## kerasi

Tι συνεβη που πιστευεις σε επηρεασε?

----------


## Μαράλ

kerasi, πέρασα μια πολύ στρεσογόνα κατάσταση… Παρόλα αυτά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ήταν απλά το κερασάκι στην τούρτα που λέμε… Ήδη είχα διάφορα προβλήματα τα οποία μετά από αυτό με «έπνιξαν»… Και έκανα και το τεράστιο λάθος να αργήσω πάρα πολύ να ζητήσω βοήθεια.

----------


## kerasi

Εχει να κανει με οικογενειακο θεμα, ερωτικο, κατι αλλο? Πιστευω αμα δρομολογησεις μια σειρα αποφασεων για τη ζωη σου, σταδιακα θα τα καταφερεις.

----------


## Μαράλ

Εννοείς το στρεσογόνο συμβάν; Όχι, αφορά μια κατάσταση στην οποία βρέθηκα εγώ. Τι είδους αποφάσεις;

----------


## kerasi

Γενικα αποφασεις για να πας τη ζωη σου σε ενα καλο επιπεδο. Ετσι θα σου φυγει και το αγχος. Η ψυχολογος που πας τι σου λεει?

----------


## Μαράλ

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της καθαριότητας μού είπε αντί να σκέφτομαι τι και πώς, απλά να κάνω. Το έκανα και όντως με βοήθησε. Απλά παίζει και το ότι δεν έχω καθόλου αντοχές… Δηλαδή θα ήθελα ας πούμε να κάνω πολύ περισσότερες δουλειές και έτσι πιστεύω δε θα με απασχολούσαν τα μικρόβια κλπ… απ’ τη στιγμή όμως που δεν έχω κουράγιο κάνω τα πολύ βασικά ή τα απολύτως απαραίτητα ή ούτε καν αυτά… και με τρώνε οι σκέψεις και οι τύψεις!

----------


## kerasi

Λογικο γιατι η καταθλιψη ειναι συνυφασμενη με την αδρανεια.

----------


## kerasi

Απο ορεξη πως εισαι? εννοω στο φαγητο.

----------


## Μαράλ

Ακριβώς. Από την άλλη, χωρίς δράση δε γίνεται τίποτα…

Τους τελευταίους μήνες για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου το έχω παρακάνει με το φαγητό. Ανέκαθεν έτρωγα πολύ αλλά είχα ένα όριο και τουλάχιστον ήμουν αδύνατη -δεν ξέρω πώς! Τώρα δε μπορώ να σταματήσω να τρώω και έχω πάρει κιλά… Ανακατεύομαι και συνεχίζω να τρώω :(

----------


## kerasi

Τι φαγητα προτιμας? σοκολατα σιγουρα φανταζομαι!

----------


## Μαράλ

Ναι σοκολάτες κυρίως! Πολλές φορές όμως και «εξ΄ανάγκης»… Δηλ. και να ήθελα π.χ. σαλάτα ή κάποιο διαφορετικό φαγητό δεν είχα κουράγιο να το φτιάξω (ή και να ψωνίσω τα υλικά) κι έτσι κατέφευγα στα εύκολα…

----------


## kerasi

Παντως ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο αυτο που εχεις παθει, δηλαδη και η καταθλιψη και οι ιδεοληψιες. Απλα η διαρκεια διαφερει. Απο σχεσεις πως εισαι?

----------


## Μαράλ

kerasi απλά για κάποιο λόγο δε μπορώ να το δεχτώ :( Τη διάγνωση της κατάθλιψης τη δέχτηκα, αυτό όχι… Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Στο μεταξύ όπως έγραψα έχω υποψιαστεί σχεδόν τα πάντα και δύο από αυτά τα έθεσα και στον ψυχολόγο και απ’ ό, τι κατάλαβα δε συμφώνησε (έχω κατά νου –ίσως και λανθασμένα- ότι ίσως θεωρεί καλύτερο να μην μού τα λέει όλα… ή να μη μού πει κάτι μέχρι να σιγουρευτεί). Το ένα δε με πείραζε καθόλου ως διάγνωση, το άλλο δεν το άντεχα και ευτυχώς με διέψευσε. Και τώρα βλέπω ότι ίσως έχω ΙΔΨ ή έστω συμπτώματα και δε μού αρέσει καθόλου… :( Δεν ξέρω αν το σκέφτηκε κανείς άλλος έτσι αλλά εγώ νιώθω πολύ άσχημα και μόνο με τον «τίτλο» :(
Από σχέσεις είμαι στο μηδέν.

----------


## kerasi

Τι δε μπορεις να δεχτεις? δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## Μαράλ

Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι μού συμβαίνει αυτό, δηλ. ιδεοληψίες, ψυχαναγκασμοί. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το εξηγήσω. Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι παραλογίζομαι ίσως… Δεν το περίμενα.

----------


## kerasi

Μαρα πως θα χαρακτηριζες το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον που μεγαλωσες?

----------


## Μαράλ

Ακατάλληλο. Καταπιεστικό, εκφοβιστικό, χειριστικό, μπορώ να πω πως τα είχαν όλα εκτός από βαριά σωματική κακοποίηση, ξύλο μεταξύ γονιών και βιασμό. Με δυο λέξεις ήταν ακατάλληλοι για γονείς.

----------


## kerasi

Mαλιστα. Να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο, οταν μιλας με καποιον στο τηλεφωνο, συμβαινει να του επαναλαμβανεις τα ιδια με αλλα λογια? Να ξαναλες το ιδιο πραγμα δηλαδη με λιγο διαφορετικα λογια?

----------


## Μαράλ

Δε νομίζω, γιατί;

----------


## kerasi

Απλα ρωταω μηπως το εχεις.Τωρα με τους γονεις τι σχεση εχεις?

----------


## Μαράλ

Δεν κατάλαβα, είναι κάποιο σύμπτωμα δηλαδή;
Απόμακρη σχέση. Τα τυπικά.

----------


## kerasi

Οχι απλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι πολλα ατομα το κανουν και ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την ερμηνεια.
Παντως ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι απο αγχος και αν ψαξουμε σε βαθυτερο επιπεδο θα βρουμε και τις γενεσιουργες αιτιες. Ενδεικτικα ας πουμε ενα οικογενειακο περιβαλλον που αναχαιτιζει την αυτοπεποιθηση απο την παιδικη ηλικια πιστευω οτι εχει φταιξει. Γενικοτερα ειναι ενα λουκι που ο,τι και να σου λεμε απ εξω ακομα και να τα αναγνωριζεις δε μπορεις ευκολα να ξεφυγεις. Γινεται ομως εστω και αν παρει το χρονο του. Απο αγωγη παιρνεις κατι?

----------


## Μαράλ

Μακάρι να γίνεται τουλάχιστον… Κάποια πράγματα αναγνωρίζω και κάποια όχι (τα αναγνωρίζει ο ψυχ αλλά εγώ όχι). Πραγματικά είναι λούκι. Δεν παίρνω αγωγή, φοβάμαι. Δε μπορώ να το αποκλείσω για το μέλλον, όμως.

----------


## kerasi

Oποτε θελησεις λοιπον γραψε την εξελιξη πως πας και το συζηταμε παλι. Προσωπικα θα σου προτεινα να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα εκτος αν δε γινεται αλλιως. Το συζηταμε βεβαια γιατι ειναι μεγαλο θεμα αλλη φορα.

----------


## Μαράλ

Εντάξει, kerasi :) Σε ευχαριστώ! Καλή ξεκούραση!

Το θέμα παραμένει ανοιχτό για όποιον/α άλλο/η θα ήθελε να συνεισφέρει με τις γνώσεις ή την εμπειρία του :) Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! :)
> 
> 
> betelgeuse, τη διάγνωση της κατάθλιψης την έκανε ο ψυχολόγος. Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, ωστόσο "κολλάω" κάπως να ρωτήσω διότι φοβάμαι την απάντησή που θα πάρω :( Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις... Γι' αυτό και γράφω εδώ... Μήπως το "χωνέψω" έστω και λίγο.....



Mara, τη πρωτη φορα που πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ημουν ετοιμη να ακουσω οτι πρεπει να κλειστω σε φρενοκομειο για το υπολοιπο της ζωης μου καθως πιστευα πως εχω κατι πολυ σοβαρο και οτι ειμαι επικινδυνη για τους αλλους . Ο ψυχιατρος λοιπον αφου με ακουσε με κοιταξε , γελασε λιγακι και μου ειπε πως αυτο που εχω ( ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ) ειναι απλα αγχος , δεν τρελαινομαι οπως νομιζα . 
Και να φανταστεις οτι πανω απο ενα χρονο καθυστερουσα την επισκεψη σε ειδικο γιατι φοβομουν την διαγνωση. Αν ειχα παει νωριτερα θα ειχα γλυτωσει πολυ αγχος και κοπο. 
Σκεψου το αλλιως , οτι και να εχεις καλυτερα να το ξερεις με σιγουρια , παρα να αμφιβαλλεις .

----------


## paoki

μαραλ δεν τρελαίνεσαι μην φοβάσαι :) αν κάτι με ανησυχούσε σε εσένα είναι το πρόβλημα που ανέφερες με το έντερο σου και ίσως είναι η αιτια που έχεις κατάθλιψη και ντροπαλότητα. τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις με το έντερο σου?

----------


## Μαράλ

> οτι και να εχεις καλυτερα να το ξερεις με σιγουρια , παρα να αμφιβαλλεις .


 Μα αν μού το επιβεβαιώσει θα μού έρθει ταμπλάς, αυτό είναι το θέμα :( Γι’ αυτό προτιμώ να αμφιβάλλω για αρχή, μήπως και το αποδεχτώ τουλάχιστον σαν ενδεχόμενο. Θα μού πεις, θα σε βοηθήσει αυτός αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν τον πολυβασίζομαι γιατί πιστεύω ότι δε χειρίστηκε πολύ καλά τις προηγούμενες "αυτοδιαγνώσεις" μου…

----------


## Μαράλ

> μαραλ δεν τρελαίνεσαι μην φοβάσαι :) αν κάτι με ανησυχούσε σε εσένα είναι το πρόβλημα που ανέφερες με το έντερο σου και ίσως είναι η αιτια που έχεις κατάθλιψη και ντροπαλότητα. τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις με το έντερο σου?


 :) Έχω σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μού έχει κοστίσει πάρα πολύ σε όλους τους τομείς.

----------


## paoki

μάλλον το πρόβλημα σου είναι η γλουτένη.έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις για κοιλιοκάκη???

----------


## Μαράλ

Όχι, αλλά έχω δει γαστρεντερολόγο και καταλήξαμε στο ΣΕΕ.

----------


## paoki

άμα έχεις κουράγιο δοκίμασε αυστηρή διατροφή χωρίς γλουτένη . σε περίπτωση που το πρόβλημα σου είναι η γλουτένη τα συμπτώματα σου θα βελτιωθούν πολύ γρήγορα όχι μονο του εντέρου αλλα και η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

Αγαπητή Μαράλ, 
μπορώ να κατανοήσω πλήρως για το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον, τα ίδια και χειρότερα τραβάω και εγώ, αλλά να έχεις κατάθλιψη??? Μα γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου? Μπορώ να σου πω πως και εγώ είχα βαριά κατάθλιψη όταν ήμουν στην Γερμανία (14-16 ετών διήρκεσε αυτή) αλλά συνειδητοποίησα το πόσο κακό και το πόσες ευκαιρίες έχανα από αυτό. Καλύτερα να δεις μέσα σου πως κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός, πολύτιμος και έχει μια μοναδική αξία που δεν μπορεί να στην πάρει κανένας. Ούτε η αρχή και το τέλος. 

Συνειδητοποίησε πως ότι παθαίνεις είναι μια πρόκληση για το ποιος είσαι και ότι το μόνο που θέλει να κάνει είναι να αμφισβητήσει την ύπαρξή σου και την αξία σου. Αν όλοι οι άνθρωποι είχαν τώρα κατάθλιψη και κάθονταν αδρανείς χωρίς να κάνουν κάτι και χωρίς να συνειδητοποιούν το κακό που τους κάνει, για φαντάσου πως θα ήταν ο κόσμος τώρα!!! Θα ήταν σαν να μη υπάρχουμε παρόλου που έχουμε σώματα. Η μόνη δύναμη που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει είναι η ίδια σου η ψυχή. Με όλα αυτά εννοώ πως πρέπει να κατανοήσεις σε καλό βάθος την έννοια, της ζωής, της ευτυχίας και το γεγονός πως όλα τα προβλήματα έχουν μια λύση (άλλο που αργεί να βρεθεί εξαιτίας πολλών λαθών ή και ψυχολογικών παραγόντων). Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να έχεις περισσότερη επιμονή και υπομονή για να το ξεπεράσσεις αλλιώς αυτό θα σε οπισθοδρομίσει ως προς τον χαρακτήρα σου και την ευτυχία σου (μην σου πω πω την ευτυχία σου μπορεί και να σου την πάρει ή να σου την κρύψει). Αυτό που δεν ξέρεις για την κατάθλιψη είναι ότι σου κλείνει τα μάτια και σε απομονώνει από τον πραγματικό κόσμο, κάνοντας σε να νιώθεις πως δεν ζείς τον πραγματικό κόσμο παρά έναν δαιμονισμένο κόσμο. Αυτή είναι η ψευδαίσθηση που σου προκαλεί.
Πρέπει υπογραμίζω να την αναγνωρίσεις και παράλληλα να γνωρίσεις με υπερβολική επιμονή τον εαυτό σου τα ενδοιαφέροντά σου και σημαντικότατα ότι σε βοηθάει να ανοίξεις το μυαλό σου και να καλιεργήσεις την ψυχή σου. Αυτοί είναι οι μικροί θεοί που θα σε βοηθήσουν να βγείς από το σκοτάδι. Ότι και να γίνει στις προσπάθειές σου μην απαγοητευτείς διότι μόνο με την ύπαρξη των αρνητικών και των θετικών στοιχείων υπάρχει η ισορροπία σε αυτόν τον κόσμο. Μπορείς επίσης να αγαπήσεις και τα αρνητικά σου στοιχεία μετατρέποντας τα σε θετικά. Πχ είμαι ευαίσθητη... αν είσαι ευαίσθητη ξέρεις πόσους ανθρώπους μπορείς να βοηθήσεις, που έχουν την ανάγκη σου, με αυτό το χάρισμα αρκεί να μην το κακομεταχειριστείς. Δηλαδή να κλαίς συνέχεια και να το δείχνεις σε ανθρώπους που δεν το αξίζουν.

Τέλος για να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου πρέπει να βγείς εκεί έξω στον πραγματικό κόσμο και να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους. Ο κόσμος εκεί έξω δεν είναι τέλειος αλλά έχει πικοιλία ανθρώπων (εκμεταλεύσου το γιατί η ζωή είναι μικρή) και όσο πιο πολύ το ψάχνεις τόσα θα ζήσεις και τόσο πιο εύκολα θα βρείς αυτούς που ταιριάζεις. Μην μπεις καθόλου στον πειρασμό να ζήσεις σε έναν κόσμο φτιαγμένο από γυαλί. Κάνε την πρόκληση και σπάστο γιατί αν δεν το κάνεις τότε ο μόνος σου εχθρός θα είναι ο χρόνος και το κενό που θα έχει δημιουργηθεί μέσα σου. Να ξέρεις πως ο εαυτός σου και η ζωή θα σου δίνει πάντα ευκαιρίες να αλλάξεις προς το καλό, πάρ τις μην τις αφήσεις. ( Αυτό εννοούσα με τον γυάλινο κόσμο).

Συγνώμη για την υπερβολή μου αλλά αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!!! Ανυπομονώ για την απάντησή σου.

----------


## Μαράλ

betelgeuse, paoki και ΜαύροΧάος, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας :)

ΜαύροΧάος, κρατάω όσα μου έγραψες και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην απαντήσω διεξοδικά διότι αφενός κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη αφετέρου έχω φέρει ακόμα και τον ψυχολόγο μου στα "όριά" του :D (είμαι σχετικά δύσκολη περίπτωση).

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> betelgeuse, paoki και ΜαύροΧάος, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας :)
> 
> ΜαύροΧάος, κρατάω όσα μου έγραψες και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μην απαντήσω διεξοδικά διότι αφενός κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη αφετέρου έχω φέρει ακόμα και τον ψυχολόγο μου στα "όριά" του :D (είμαι σχετικά δύσκολη περίπτωση).


 εμ σόρυ για τον ερεθισμό αλλά για να φέρεις τον ψυχίατρό σου στα όρια του μήπως δεν προσπαθείς αρκετά και μένεις παθητική; Σκοπό έχω μόνο να σε κάνω να σκεφτείς σφαιρικά. Γιατί ξέρω πως μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες αν δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα τότε πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο της προσπάθειά σου και να τον κάνεις αποτελεσματικό. Είναι σαν να έχεις το καλύτερο αυτοκίνητο δίπλα σου (ψυχίατρος) και να μην ξέρεις πως να το οδηγήσεις, ή να οδηγείς ή σε ομίχλη ή στα τυφλά και φέρνεις κύκλους χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις. Να ξέρεις πως κάποια στιγμή το αμάξι θα χαλάσει και θα θέλει συνεργείο τι θα κάνεις τότε; Θα μείνεις στο αιώνιο σκοτάδι ή θα ανοίξεις τα φώτα (να διαφωτιστείς και να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης, να τον καθοδηγήσεις σωστά) του αυτοκινήτου πριν να είναι αργά; Εγώ απλώς λέω την φύση των πραγμάτων τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## Μαράλ

ΜαύροΧάος, διάβασες το θέμα; Τον τίτλο, το φόρουμ στο οποίο καταχωρήθηκε, το περιεχόμενο, τα μηνύματα; Και κατέληξες ότι ψάχνω τηλεψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη; Και ότι οι βαριά καταθλιπτικοί "δεν προσπαθούν αρκετά";!

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις αν δεν έχεις πραγματικά εμπειρία ή γνώση ή έστω τη διάθεση να βοηθήσεις. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά το ποιός έχει τα παραπάνω και ποιός όχι ;-)

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> ΜαύροΧάος, διάβασες το θέμα; Τον τίτλο, το φόρουμ στο οποίο καταχωρήθηκε, το περιεχόμενο, τα μηνύματα; Και κατέληξες ότι ψάχνω τηλεψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη; Και ότι οι βαριά καταθλιπτικοί «δεν προσπαθούν αρκετά»;!
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις αν δεν έχεις πραγματικά εμπειρία ή γνώση ή έστω τη διάθεση να βοηθήσεις. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά το ποιός έχει τα παραπάνω και ποιός όχι ;-)


 Αμέ αλήθεια όλα... και ναι έχω εμπειρία κατάθλιψης, αν διαβάσεις το θέμα που έχω γράψει για το μετατραυματικό στρες, ναι είναι μια εμπειρία. Πίστεψε ότι θέλεις και ναι εγώ δεν είχα σκοπό να σε θεραπεύσω τηλεπικοινωνιακά. Μια αναφορά έκανα ηρέμησε... από μια σκέψη που σε έβαλα να κάνεις δεν σημαίνει πως θέλω να σε κάνω άνω κάτω. Και πάλι σόρυ για το ταρακούνημα, ξέρω είσαι νευριασμένη.... απλώς ανησυχώ για σένα (κ' γιατί το έχω ζήσει και το φοβάμαι να σου πω την αλήθεια... μάλλον τα ερεθίσματα δεν κάνουν για όλους, αυτά με βοήθησαν να το ξεπεράσω) απάντησε μου όποτε νιώσεις ήρεμη ( μόνο τότε). Καλή συνέχεια τότε όπως και να έχει. Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξήγησες και αν ναι λογικό είναι γιατί τα ίδια έκανα και εγώ όταν είχα το ίδιο θεματάκι και πάλι σορρυ

----------


## Μαράλ

Καμια παρεξήγηση, μόνη σου εκτέθηκες και κατ' επανάληψη μάλιστα ;-) Αντίο!

----------


## ΜάυροΧάος

> Καμια παρεξήγηση, μόνη σου εκτέθηκες και κατ' επανάληψη μάλιστα ;-) Αντίο!


 κάποια δεν διάβασε καθόλου το θέμα που έχω γράψει και βγάζει λάθος συμπεράσματα αλλά οκ.
Ναι δεν εκτίθομαι.

----------


## Μαράλ

Γεια σας και πάλι. Δεν έχω νεότερα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα καθώς δεν το συζητήσαμε παραπάνω με τον ψυχολόγο (υπήρχαν άλλα θέματα).

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω για το αν έχω κάνει καλή επιλογή ψυχολόγου!:( Είχα πάει "συστημένη" από συγγενή μου ψυχολόγο (εκτός Αθήνας) οπότε δεν το είχα ψάξει πολύ –κακώς απ’ ό, τι φαίνεται. Ψάχνοντας στο google (όπου για τον συγκεκριμένο βρίσκω ελάχιστα) είδα να αναφέρεται μόνο σε γνωστική-συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία, μαζί μου όμως εφαρμόζει -εκτός από αυτή- και μια άλλη με αναβιώσεις... Γενικά από την αρχή επέμενε πάρα πολύ στο παρελθόν αλλά εγώ δεν ανταποκρινόμουν (πράγμα το οποίο αναγνώρισε o ίδιος αλλά θεωρεί πως πλεον πάω καλύτερα και πως αξίζει να επιμείνουμε στην ίδια μέθοδο). Έχετε ξανακούσει για αυτή τη θεραπεία; Δε θα έπρεπε κάπου να αναφέρεται σε ποιες ακριβώς μεθόδους έχει ειδικευτεί; Είτε στο βιογραφικό του είτε στην επαγγελματική του κάρτα (όπου περιορίζεται στο "ψυχοθεραπευτής"); Πραγματικά έχω μετανιώσει που δε ρώτησα εξαρχής τον ίδιο και τώρα κολλάω να το κάνω.

Επίσης να πω ότι πηγαίνω σε αυτόν εδώ και 8 μήνες και ότι δεν έχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ άλλον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας. Αν θέλετε, πείτε μου, σάς παρακαλώ, τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως μεσω αυτης της καθαριοτητας προσπαθεις να καθαρησεις κατι αλλο που σε βαραινει ψυχολογικα? (θα στο στελνα πμ αλλα δε γινετε γιατι δεν εχεις 50 μυν)

----------


## rose70

Σε αυτους τους 8 μηνες που τον επισκεπτεσαι δεν εχεις δει καποια αποτελεσματα; Να το σκεφτεις παντως πολυ σοβαρα αν τον αλλαξεις γιατι με τον καινουριο θα αρχισεις παλι απο το μηδεν και ειναι ψυχοφθορο.

----------


## Μαράλ

Ευχαριστώ που απαντάτε! :)




> μηπως μεσω αυτης της καθαριοτητας προσπαθεις να καθαρησεις κατι αλλο που σε βαραινει ψυχολογικα?


Δεν έχεις άδικο...!




> Σε αυτους τους 8 μηνες που τον επισκεπτεσαι δεν εχεις δει καποια αποτελεσματα; Να το σκεφτεις παντως πολυ σοβαρα αν τον αλλαξεις γιατι με τον καινουριο θα αρχισεις παλι απο το μηδεν και ειναι ψυχοφθορο.


Σαφώς έχω δει! Απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν προχωράμε καλά... Δεν είναι λίγοι 8 μήνες... Όπως είπα δεν ανταποκρινόμουν καθόλου στις αναβιώσεις και στο τέλος το επισήμανε ο ίδιος, ο οποίος πιστεύει πως πλεον πάω καλύτερα και πως αξίζει να τις συνεχίσουμε... Τι να πω. Ναι, αυτό είναι όντως μεγάλο θέμα!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ευχαριστώ που απαντάτε! :)
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις άδικο...!


 το ξερω απλα ρωτησα για να μου το επιβεβαιωσεις 

προφανος θα εχει σχεση με το αλλο θεμα που εχεις απαντησει κοιτα εχω μιλησει με παρα πολες τετιες κοπελες που μαλιστα πολες ειναι κ φιλες μου πρεπει λοιπον να καταλαβετε ολοι σας οτι τα παντα χρειαζονται προσπαθεια καθε προσπαθεια μιαζει δυσκολη κ δυσβατη αλλα στην αρχη ζοριζεσε κ επιμενεις για να φερεις κ αποτελεσματα ολα χρειαζονται επιμονη κ υπομονη... μου εχει τυχει να μιλησω με τους πιο ................. ανθρωπους που απο οπου κ να τους πιασεις σου προκαλουν αποστροφη κ παρατηρισα οτι αυτο που τους διακρηνει ειναι *η απολυτη ελλειψη ενοχων* κ παρατηρισα οτι αυτοι που αισθανοντουσαν ενοχοι ηταν αυτοι που δε θα επρεπε να εχουν ενοχες προφανος θα θελεις να κουβεντασεις πραγματα με τους γυρω σου κ αντι να το κανεις το εριξες στο καθαρισμα ως προσπαθεια να καθαρισεις το μεσα σου απο τις σκεψεις

----------


## Μαράλ

Έχεις δίκιο λοιπόν. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν ήθελα να μιλάω σε κανέναν για ό, τι πέρασα, έτσι κατέληξα να μη μιλάω για τίποτα από φόβο μήπως χρειαστεί να θίξω κάτι που δε θέλω... :(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω επι τοσο καιρο ελεγα κ ξαναλεγα αφηστε αυτο το βιολι με τις φοβιες καταθλιψειςκλπκλπκλπ κ μιληστε για τη σχεσεις σας με τους γυρω σας κ οπως βλεπεις η συζητηση αυτη τελικα ειχε αποτελεσμα γιατι κατεληξε σε ενα συμπερασμα 




> Έχεις δίκιο λοιπόν. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν ήθελα να μιλάω σε κανέναν για ό, τι πέρασα, έτσι κατέληξα να μη μιλάω για τίποτα από φόβο μήπως χρειαστεί να θίξω κάτι που δε θέλω... :(


 δεν ηθελες να μιλας γιατι ντρεποσουν η ενιωθες ασχημα κ σε εβγαλε εκει ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## rose70

> Σαφώς έχω δει!


Ετσι κατηγορηματικα οπως απαντας δειχνει να ειναι επιτυχημενη η συνεργασια, σκεψου ποσοι πανε για μηνες και δε βλεπουν κανενα αποτελεσμα

----------


## Μαράλ

Δεν ήθελα να μιλάω επειδή φοβόμουν πως αν αναφερθούμε εκεί θα ξανανιώσω ακριβώς όπως τότε και δε θα καταφέρω να το ελέγξω. Επίσης, σκεφτόμουν πως αν ήταν άλλος στη θέση μου ίσως δεν του συνέβαιναν μετά όλα αυτά και ότι ίσως ήμουν εγώ αδύναμη και τα έπαθα, οπότε ναι ντρεπόμουν!

----------


## Μαράλ

> Ετσι κατηγορηματικα οπως απαντας δειχνει να ειναι επιτυχημενη η συνεργασια, σκεψου ποσοι πανε για μηνες και δε βλεπουν κανενα αποτελεσμα


Σοβαρά μιλάς; Τι να πω μακάρι να πάμε καλά... Ναι, είμαι κατηγορηματική διότι πραγματικά έχω μεγάλη διαφορά σε σχέση με το πώς ήμουν. Αλλά και πάλι έχω ακόμα πολύ δρόμο, χρόνια όπως το βλέπω... Και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι φυσιολογικό. Επίσης, όπως έγραψα και αλλού στο θέμα ορισμένοι χειρισμοί του ήταν πολύ άστοχοι και επίσης έχω αμφιβολίες για τη συγκεκριμένη θεραπευτική μέθοδο, τόσο ως προς το αν την κατέχει όσο και ως προς το αν όντως με βοηθάει. Εσείς την έχετε ξανακούσει;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιτα να δεις το καταλαβαινω μεν αυτο που λες 


> φοβόμουν πως αν αναφερθούμε εκεί θα ξανανιώσω ακριβώς όπως τότε


 αυτο *μπορει* να ειναι σοκαριστικο αλλα ειναι κ λυτροτικο μαζι γιατι το να υποβαλαισε σε αυτο τη ταλαιπωρια με το καθαρισμα αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο κοπιαστικο κ ψυχοφθορο απο το να μιλαγες για αυτο δε σου πα οτι θα νιωσεις υπεροχα μιλοντας για αυτο αλλα το θεμα ειναι ο συνομιλιτης να εχει το τροπο να σε ξεκομπλαρει οταν του μιλας κ να σε κανει να ηρεμεις.. μερικοι ανθρωποι το εχουν αυτο κ ειναι χαρισμα τωρα.. 


> δε θα καταφέρω να το ελέγξω.


 καμια φορα τα συναισθηματα μας βγαζουν εκτος ελεγχου κ μας κανουν να αισθανομαστε ευαλωτοι αλλα πολες φορες αυτο μιαζει σα να μπαινεις σε μια θαλασσα στην αρχη σου φαινετε ψυχρη κ κρυα κ οσο προχωρας αρχιζεις να την νιωθεις ζεστη.

----------


## Μαράλ

Αλέξανδρε δεν είχα καμία υποστήριξη, δεν ήξερα τι μου συμβαίνει, οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονταν να απέχουν χιλιόμετρα από εμένα και το τελευταίο που ήθελα ήταν να με περάσουν για τρελή, να μού επιβεβαιώσουν ότι έφταιγα εγώ για την κατάστασή μου και να βρεθώ ξανά αντιμέτωπη με τα συναισθήματα που λίγο καιρό πριν με είχαν διαλύσει!

Υ.Γ. Θα πρέπει να κλείσω για απόψε... Καληνύχτα και ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθειά σας!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> φαίνονταν να απέχουν χιλιόμετρα από εμένα


 το ιδιο συνεβει κ σε εμενα αλλα αναζητησα ατομα αλλα που εβλεπα οτι εχουν αρκετη προοπτικη να με καταλαβουν 


> να με περάσουν για τρελή,


 κ μενα το ιδιο μου ελεγαν τρελο με αναβαζαν τρελο με κατεβαζαν 




> Καληνύχτα και ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθειά σας


 :)

----------


## Μαράλ

Γεια σας και πάλι :)

Κουράστηκα και βαρέθηκα. Αν υπήρχε ένα κουμπάκι να το πατήσω και να τελειώσει η ζωή μου ανώδυνα, θα το πατούσα αυτή τη στιγμή, και δυστυχώς είναι περίπου η 1000ή φορά που το λέω. Αναρωτιέμαι τι έχω να ζήσω; Η ζωή μου δεν άξιζε!!!

Ο ψυχολόγος μου δε με καταλαβαίνει πολλές φορές κι επίσης δε νιώθω αρκετά άνετα μαζί του. Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που στον έναν χρόνο που βλεπόμαστε δεν έχω θίξει καθόλου και άλλα που τα έχω απλώς αναφέρει… Εκείνος βλέπει ότι είμαι θυμωμένη με τους γονείς μου και θέλει να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό, ένα χρόνο τώρα. Εγώ όμως δε θέλω, τους έχω βγάλει απ’ τη ζωή μου κι έχω ηρεμήσει. Δεν πιστεύω ότι ωφελεί να γυρίσω πίσω και να ξαναζήσω όλα αυτά. Δε θυμάμαι και δε θέλω να θυμάμαι. Θα ήθελα να μη σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ πριν του μιλήσω αλλά και πάλι νιώθω εκτεθειμένη και παρεμβαίνω στον αυθορμητισμό μου.

Μήπως δε μπορεί να με βοηθήσει πια; Δε θέλω να χαραμίσω άλλον ένα χρόνο και χιλιάδες ευρώ που δε μου περισσεύουν σε συνεδρίες που δε βλέπω να βοηθάνε. ΟΚ, είμαι σαφώς καλύτερα απ’ ό, τι όταν πρωτοπήγα αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ και δε βλέπω να γίνομαι. Τη «δουλειά για το σπίτι» συνήθως την προσπαθώ… Δηλ. πάνω από τις μισές φορές … Ίσως δεν αρκεί αλλά δεν είμαι και διατεθειμένη για περισσότερα. Εξάλλου πολλά δεν τα καταφέρνω καν, άλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, μπορεί να μη μου προκύπτουν οι συγκυρίες που χρειάζονται, μερικές φορές τυχαίνει να έχω πολλή δουλειά και να μην ασχοληθώ καθόλου κλπ κλπ καταλάβατε. Θέλω τη στήριξή του, να είναι 100% εκεί για εμένα, όχι 45'-50' με τηλέφωνα να χτυπάνε και κυρίως έλλειψη άνεσης… που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα εκείνος να χασμουριέται, η συνεδρία να προχωράει αργά και να νιώθω ότι δεν κάνουμε τίποτα… Τι κάνω λάθος; Αυτό με την άνεση το είχα αναφέρει κάποια στιγμή στις αρχές (σχετικά) αλλά δεν «ίδρωσε» και πολύ… Κάτι πρέπει να είχε πει, τύπου «σιγά-σιγά θα έρθει» αλλά έχει περάσει χρόνος και νιώθω ακριβώς το ίδιο μπλοκάρισμα και δε μπορώ καν να του πω άλλα θέματα που θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε!!! Κι έτσι συζητάμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια που θέλει εκείνος… :/

Υ.Γ. Η μόνη διάγνωση που μου έχει πει είναι αυτή της κατάθλιψης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ο ψυχολόγος μου δε με καταλαβαίνει πολλές φορές κι επίσης δε νιώθω αρκετά άνετα μαζί του.


 μηπως αυτο σου λεει κατι? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwXRD-ix5mQ




> Εκείνος βλέπει ότι είμαι θυμωμένη με τους γονείς μου και θέλει να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό,


πολες φορες οτι βλεπουμε εμεις δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι το βλεπουν κ οι αλλοι 




> Αναρωτιέμαι τι έχω να ζήσω; Η ζωή μου δεν άξιζε!!!


εγω θα σου πω το ακριβως αντιθετο πως συμπερανα οτι η ζωη μου αξιζε.. περασα απο δυο φασεις στη πρωτη ειμουν καπως ετσι κ στη δευτερη ειμουν καπως διαφωρετικος γιατι πολυ απλα βρικα ανθρωπους που συμφωνουσα μαζι τους κ εκανα μαζι του κομα κ αυτο με βοηθησε παρα πολυ στο να τους βλεπω κ να αισθανομαι καλυτερα απο οτι πριν γιατι ηταν σαν να ακουω καπιον που πιστευε οτι πιστευα κ αυτο φαινοταν σα να με εκανε να βρισκω νοημα σε πολα που πριν δεν εβλεπα να εχει γιατι να σου πω κ γω ειχα καποτε τετιες τασεις κ θα τις ειχα ακομα αν δεν αλαζα το τροπο σκεψης μου κ δε τον διαφοροποιουσα απο το να σκεφτομαι σαν να μαι μονος στο να σκεφτομαι σα να ειμαι κ με αλλους μαζι πχ ωρες ωρες σκεφτομουν... δε θα κανω τη χαρη σε κανενα που επιδη ο ιδιος δεν ειδε καλο στη ζωη του δε θα θελει να δει κ κανενας αλλος κ ετσι τα πηρα ελαφρως οργανωθηκα κ εκανα οτι μπορουσα για να γινω καλυτερα. παντα πιστευα πχ οτι οταν καπιος σε πιστευει θα συνεχισει να σε πιστευει ακομα κ αν χιλιοι του λενε το αντιθετο μερα νυχτα κ αυτο καταλαβα.. ειδα τη ζωη μου να γινετε πολυ ενδιαφερουσα κ να εχει νοημα οσο ακουγα ανθρωπους που πιστευα απλα σε αυτους.

εγω θα το εβρισκα πολυ τραγικο να ζω σε μια πολη που ολοι φαινονται να ειναι σαν γνωστοι αγνωστοι να ναι στο κοσμο τους 24 ωρες κ μαλον να εχουν ολοι σχετικα προβληματα χωρις να το γνωριουν καν κ να ειναι ο καθε ενας μονος του κ οπου τον βγαλει ο δρομος του.

----------


## Μαράλ

Μου φαίνεται πολύ άσχημο να με βλέπει ο άλλος σαν πορτοφόλι. Τουλάχιστον όμως να με βοήθαγε, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να με κάνει να νιώσω πιο άνετα; Πρέπει εγώ να το καταφέρω αυτό; Και πώς; Νιώθω σχεδόν σα να κάθομαι σε ανακριτική καρέκλα (στην αρχή ένιωθα ακριβώς έτσι), πού να πω τα πάντα… Έπειτα, αν φύγω, τι ακριβώς θα κάνω; Θα ψάξω γι΄άλλον; Δε με ενθουσιάζει η ιδέα… Επίσης με ενοχλεί που κάθε φορά με ρωτάει εκείνος για το επόμενο ραντεβού… Σα να με 'πιέζει' δηλαδή να συνεχίσουμε… Ουφ…. Δεν ξέρω…..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι πραγματιικα ανετα μονο με καπιον που σου μιαζει μπορεις να νιωσεις 
εγω βρηκα κ μια αλλη τεχνικη για να μιλω σε καπιους κ να αισθανονται με οσα λεω ζεστασια
εγραψα στοιχους πανω σε αυτα που ηθελα να τους πω κ μεσα απο το πλαισιωμα της τεχνης τους ειπα πραγματα που ακουστικαν στα αυτια τους ευχαριστα αφου οσα ηθελα να τους πω αποτελουσαν εμπειριες της ζωης μου απο τη μια κ απο την αλλη τα μετετρεψα σε στιχο ετσι οστε να βγαζουν μια ομορφια μεσα απο την ασχημια κ ειδα πολυ θετικα αποτελεσματα.

επισης ακουω παντα τη συμβουλη που μου ειπε μια γνωστη μου "να κανεις κ να λες οσα οι αλλοι θες να κανουν κ να λενε"

αν θελω να τους πεισω να μου μιλησουν τους μιλαω για μενα κ τους λεω πραγματα πρωτος εγω..

τωρα αυτο που λες να καθομαι σε ανακριτικη καρεκλα το .......... κ εκενα οτι μπορουσα για να μη το ξαναζησω

----------


## Μαράλ

> αν θελω να τους πεισω να μου μιλησουν τους μιλαω για μενα κ τους λεω πραγματα πρωτος εγω..


Ναι, αλλά μάλλον δε γίνεται να μου πει την ιστορία της ζωής του ο ψυχολόγος! Μού έχει πει λίγα πράγματα, γενικά δεν συνηθίζει να μιλάει για τον εαυτό του... Και δε νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να ρωτάω εγώ. Χώρια που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να με επηρεάσει αρνητικά... Π.χ. από μια πληροφορία που μου είπε σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως είναι προκατειλημμένος απέναντι σε κάτι!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι ομως οταν το πραγμα ειναι συνεχως μονοπλευρο εχεις αδικο δηλ που δε νιωθεις ανετα?

----------


## Μαράλ

> ετσι ομως οταν το πραγμα ειναι συνεχως μονοπλευρο εχεις αδικο δηλ που δε νιωθεις ανετα?


Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να νιώθει τόσο άβολα για τόσο καιρό με ειδικό... Έχω διαβάσει για ανθρώπους με αρκετά σοβαρά προβλήματα που τα ξεπέρασαν σε λιγότερο από χρόνο... Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι προχωράω με ρυθμούς χελώνας........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο τωρα ξερεις εναν εμενα.

----------


## Μαράλ

> απο τωρα ξερεις εναν εμενα.


:) Και τελικά το ξεπέρασες;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οχι συνεχιζω να μαι ετσι ακομα αντιδραστικος στα παντα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαράλ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Νομίζω πως είμαι ξανά κοντά στο σημείο 0... Νιώθω αποκομμένη απ’ όλους και όλα και με απασχολούν πολύ τα λάθη μου, ακόμα και τα πιο «μικρά». Άρχισα πάλι να εγκαταλείπω τις δραστηριότητές μου και να κοιμάμαι πολλές ώρες. Έχω απογοητευτεί.

----------

